# Portable WiFi for iThings



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a laptop, iPod Touch, and iPad, all are WiFi with no cellular data capability. Today I received my new MiFi card that will allow me to use all three (even at the same time) on a cellular data network. It's nice to not be tied to a long-term contract (I pay monthly), and I only have to pay for one plan. And it's the size of a credit card!

I decided to get one of these for my geocaching excursions where I am out in the boonies and would really like to have access to some maps and real-time info. My needs aren't very data-intensive, and you can find plans that start at around $10 a month (not very useful, the $20 one is better).

I thought that some people might not be aware of this option, so I would post about it.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you give some more specifics, Mike?  I haven't seen any that cheap....

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Virgin Mobile has pay as you go plans that cheap.  I think their USB miff is around $100.  The new wireless broadband unit is $150 and is available through Best Buy.  That's the one I'm leaning towards, as it won't require I carry my laptop, just the mifi unit alone...a little bigger than my iPhone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure. I wasn't specific, as I didn't want to be accused of shilling for the company. Info at:

http://www.virginmobileusa.com/phones/mobile-broadband-2200.html

The thing I like about it is that I can keep costs down by only buying what I need, and only paying as I go. I think the $20 will meet my needs, if not, then I can bump up the next one, which is overkill for me.

If you are going to be streaming video, this ain't the way to go. As I said, my needs are modest and it fits the bill. And I don't have to pay for a separate plan for each device. 

You do have to purchase the card, which is $150.

Extended field test tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is good to know about.  I so seldom need anything but WiFi that the 3G iPad seemed overkill...and I was wishing that there was a "pay-for-a-day" kind of plan instead of just the monthly one...(though it was cheap enough).  The main reason I'm even interested is for using the iPad to process CCs at shows.  And this would let me do this...  Thinking seriously about this now...  I would just need it for a day every now and then.

From what I can see, it's stand alone and runs by battery?  So I could use it where I don't have another power source?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The main reason I'm even interested is for using the iPad to process CCs at shows. And this would let me do this...


If you have your Netbook with you at quilt shows, you could just install whatever software your credit card company has for remote-charge usage... I know there's an option for doing that in Quicken, dunno what other companies use though. Then you wouldn't have to buy the $ 150 card.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, it is standalone and runs on a battery. They claim 40 hour standby, and 4 hour use (continuous, I assume). And of course, you can operate it with the charger plugged in. I have a car charger on order. You can set up the account to automatically renew or expire at the end of the period of time you purchase.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> If you have your Netbook with you at quilt shows, you could just install whatever software your credit card company has for remote-charge usage... I know there's an option for doing that in Quicken, dunno what other companies use though. Then you wouldn't have to buy the $ 150 card.


I can already run cards and process them later...I'd like something that I wouldn't have to wait to see if the CC is going to bounce...  Hasn't happened yet, but.... $150 is much less than the cost of "selling" one decent quilt that doesn't get paid for. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

True.  But the system that I mean does check right away, it WiFi-connects to your credit card company and they run it and give you a confirmation number (just as though you had a retail-store machine with a modem).

In their recordkeeping, it's handled as two separate accounts, so that you have one for a fixed-location business (with a card-swiping machine) and one for when you're on the road (with a laptop).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My iPad and my netbook have the software and WiFi, if WiFi is available, I don't need the card.   I'm looking for a way to have WiFi where there isn't normally any, say at a street fair or at a quilt guild meeting in a church sanctuary.   Those are the situations where now I have to scan and save the CC numbers and process them later.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm looking for a way to have WiFi where there isn't normally any, say at a street fair or at a quilt guild meeting in a church sanctuary.


Ooooh I see... sorry, I misunderstood you. I didn't realize that this gizmo could provide you with a connection in an area that doesn't normally have one... and admit to being totally clueless as to how it might do that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing it's like ET and phones home... 

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a WiFi to 3G cell phone bridge. You can use any WiFi device talk to it, and it talks to the cell phone network. So you are using a WiFi device to communicate over the phone data network. In the case of the VirginMobile MiFi device, it uses the Sprint network. So with this thing and a WiFi iPad, you have the equivalent of an iPad 3G.


Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Except for the GPS chip, but you probably won't need that


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Right. I tend to forget that, since I have a stand-alone GPSr unit which is 10 times more accurate than the chipset in the iThings. And I can read it in the bright Texas sunlight.  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too (having the GPS).  Although I've found the iPad WiFi surprisingly useful as a mapping tool as we drive, particularly near cities.  Used it extensively on the trip to Ohio we just made.  As long as you've last looked at a particular area with WiFi,  you can use the maps for that area, zoom in and out, and in the city, where there are a lot of WiFi signals, the iPad will even place you on the map wherever there is a WiFi signal it can try to access.

It was great, I could zoom in and get pretty good detail while we were driving around the city and zoom out to see what route we might want to take instead of the GPS recommended route.

The Virgin WiFi MIFI is looking pretty good to me.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Virgin WiFi MIFI is looking pretty good to me.


I'm going out on a geocaching run in the country tomorrow morning, so I'll let you know what I think about it.

Mike


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

We use Virgin Mobile Broadband2go on our laptop and are very happy with it.


----------



## derekgentry (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a Verizon Wireless MiFi with my iPad and have had good luck with it, although it's expensive on a monthly basis.

However, more and more smartphones are coming with the capability to turn themselves into WiFi hotspots. You still have to pay your carrier a monthly fee, but it's generally a lot less than they'd charge for a MiFi, and you don't have to buy & carry an additional device.

On Verizon, I think the Blackberry Bold can do this, along with the various Droid devices, and the Palm Pre.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm going out on a geocaching run in the country tomorrow morning, so I'll let you know what I think about it.
> 
> Mike


I do like the geocaching app for paperless caching. I use it to get close then use the Garmin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

derekgentry said:


> I use a Verizon Wireless MiFi with my iPad and have had good luck with it, although it's expensive on a monthly basis.
> 
> However, more and more smartphones are coming with the capability to turn themselves into WiFi hotspots. You still have to pay your carrier a monthly fee, but it's generally a lot less than they'd charge for a MiFi, and you don't have to buy & carry an additional device.
> 
> On Verizon, I think the Blackberry Bold can do this, along with the various Droid devices, and the Palm Pre.


Good info for those who have smartphones. This is a great educational thread for those of us who are looking for ways to have WiFi connectivity in non-WiFi areas. For me (and I realize I'm not the only one this thread is aimed at), I'd have to buy a smart phone. And probably pay more than I am now to have a data plan. And probably trade in my non techie husband as he has enough problems with the very simple cell phone we have now.  I really only need it a few times a year, so I like the pay-as-you-go aspect of the Virgin Mobile device.

Still pondering my options...I have a guild meeting next month, I'll likely put in place whatever I'm going to do by then.

Betsy


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Yes, it is standalone and runs on a battery. They claim 40 hour standby, and 4 hour use (continuous, I assume). And of course, you can operate it with the charger plugged in. I have a car charger on order. You can set up the account to automatically renew or expire at the end of the period of time you purchase.
> 
> Mike


Where did you order the car charger?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As mentioned by Derek Gentry, the EVO from Sprint can definitely do this.  To do it "legally" is a $30/month add-on from Sprint, but there are no bandwidth limits and you can use 4G service if it is available where you are.  If the niceties of contracts don't bother you, my understanding is that you can root your phone, download an app, and do it for free (I believe this was broken temporarily after the recent firmware update on the EVO, but it was expected to be cracked again soon).

On Verizon, I understand the Droid and Droid X can do this, and my belief is that Verizon doesn't charge an additional fee (I am a Sprint person and am not positive of this, so verify before rushing off to sign up on Verizon).

From what I read, this works very well with the iPad and other devices.  I'm content with browsing on the titanic screen of my EVO, and put off by the additional monthly fee and fear of rooting, so I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd have to buy a smart phone. And probably pay more than I am now to have a data plan.


Same situation here. I'd have to give up my non-smart mobile phone that costs me less than $10 a month (local and long distance). So I don't mind the separate device at all.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

eldereno said:


> Where did you order the car charger?


Good question!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered an iPad car charger from Amazon.... it's one with a USB connection (the MiFi card comes with the proper cord). I needed wanted one for the iPad, anyway.

It should work fine with the MiFi card. Same voltage and can furnish twice the wattage needed.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The card worked just fine today. I went out geocaching about 30 kms SE of Austin and made it a point to use the card without consideration for how much data was downloaded. It was about 40 MB, so that equates to about 7.5 caching days per month, which is probably what I average. I can always renew a week earlier, and it will still be more economical than buying the next tier up. I'm trying it next time without downloading the satellite photos, just using the Google maps.

It worked just as specified when I was out in the country, it found my position surprisingly well considering it was using cell towers for location, not GPS. It was getting my emails all the while. It's not spectacularly fast since it is a 802.11b/g device (the iPad is 802.11n, but will downshift). The iPad and the iPod Touch switched from home to card and back automatically (after the first time).

I like it.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the report...it sounds like it will do what I need it to do just fine, which is great, I don't have to keep talking myself out of a 3G iPad.  Plus I can use it with all of my wireless devices, so that's good.

It sounds like the car charger I use for my iPad will work with it?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It sounds like the car charger I use for my iPad will work with it?


I'd say so, if it allows a USB cable and will charge the iPad

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Going to pick up a MiFi at Best Buy today....I think it sounds like a great solution for me at shows and travel.  I'll let you know how it works for me.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Going to pick up a MiFi at Best Buy today....I think it sounds like a great solution for me at shows and travel. I'll let you know how it works for me.
> 
> Betsy


Just examine the plan _very_ carefully.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Just examine the plan _very_ carefully.
> 
> Mike


I am going to use it for my personal use only. No business networks. 

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I was out doing some night geocaching this evening. I ran into the guy that designed the area (it cost many thousands of dollars). We were holding flashlights and talking and he got a funny look on his face and said "Your pants are blinking green." I looked down and my MiFi activity light was flashing madly (getting email, I guess). I didn't know the light was bright enough  so show through the pants pocket material. I had to take the card out and explain what it was.   

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too funny!  

I got mine activated, etc.  Seems to work fine.  I'll try it some when I'm travelling this week.  I got the $10 plan and the 10 days will run through next weekend.

It's not a good test yet, since I have wireless here....

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just discovered this thread.  I didn't realize that MiFi could be used with plans other than Verizon.  This is great news.  I don't know if I will get it, but I may look into it in the future.  I suppose it would not substitute for a home broadband plan for my 17" laptop?  I have Time Warner Roadrunner and am thinking of cutting back on cable features but would have to pay more for roadrunner if I do away with cable tv.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Just discovered this thread. I didn't realize that MiFi could be used with plans other than Verizon. This is great news. I don't know if I will get it, but I may look into it in the future. I suppose it would not substitute for a home broadband plan for my 17" laptop? I have Time Warner Roadrunner and am thinking of cutting back on cable features but would have to pay more for roadrunner if I do away with cable tv.


Don't know about elsewhere, but here at home, my 3G in a very strong signal area is less than a fifth the speed of my cable broadband according to speed tests I've done. Sometimes it's as low as a tenth. Absolutely no way would I trade one for the other.

3G is great for short stints out and about, but I'll take real highspeed broadband any day over Mifi for a regular, continuous home connection.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> 3G is great for short stints out and about, but I'll take real highspeed broadband any day over Mifi for a regular, continuous home connection.


Absolutely. Not to mention that 3G is _much_ more expensive then home broadband.

My speeds are around 600kbps for the MiFi card, and round 2500kbps for DSL (I have a middle tier service).

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Absolutely. Not to mention that 3G is _much_ more expensive then home broadband.
> 
> My speeds are around 600kbps for the MiFi card, and round 2500kbps for DSL (I have a middle tier service).
> 
> Mike


Ouch! I'm clearly spoiled rotten then. I get 12-15000kbps on cable with the iPad, 10000 with the iPhone 4. 3G on the iPhone is around 1200-2100 normally, though I got it do do the death grip with the bumper case in place last night...down to one bar of signal and a whopping 342kbps.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen 1000+ kbps on the MiFi, but at my house, it's generally around 600.


Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Ouch! I'm clearly spoiled rotten then. I get 12-15000kbps on cable with the iPad, 10000 with the iPhone 4. 3G on the iPhone is around 1200-2100 normally, though I got it do do the death grip with the bumper case in place last night...down to one bar of signal and a whopping 342kbps.


Ok, dumb question, but how can I tell this on my ipad and on my computer?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Ok, dumb question, but how can I tell this on my ipad and on my computer?


Not a dumb question. There are plenty of websites out there that you can use to check the computer; I haven't had to recently, so I don't have one to recommend. For the iThings, I'm using this 



 app. It's iPhone programmed, but works fine on the iPad as well. It's free, and it seems to be pretty commonly used on the tech analyst blogs lately for measuring the 3G death grip issue on iPhones.

To test wireless, just hit the Start button while connected to a wireless network. To test 3G, you'll want to turn wireless off on your iThings, or be in an area where you're only using 3G data.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Victoria,
What is your upload Speed?
My download is about 15,000 to 20,000 but my upload is only about 4500.  Why the huge difference?  Is that normal:
Thanks
Paula


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Is that normal:


It's normal for upload speeds to be slower than download speeds, yes. A Google search will have multiple hits for explaining this in whatever amount of detail you wish. 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my just in time, the WiFi here at the Hilton NY is $15/day, $10 is going to go a long way, though it is a bit slow...but good enoguh for a little surfing!

Thanks, Mike for letting us know about this!

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

$15 a day? That's highway robbery.  Walk over to Times Square and sit and surf to your heart's delight.
Paula


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You know how these hotels are, even outside of NYC.  Get you for everything they can.  Hilton is not a low budget hotel anyway.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hyatt Regency in Atlanta is $12.99 a day--checked a few days back while I was planning for an upcoming trip.  $12-15 is about normal for every hotel I've been in.

I'm still debating on the MiFi; just don't think I'll get enough use out of it to justify it.  They're finally going to have to solve the wireless router issue at my in-laws, as my MIL has a wifi-only iPad on order currently.  They'll need to reset up their network with a password they can remember this time.  LOL  So I'll finally have access there going forward!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> $15 a day? That's highway robbery. Walk over to Times Square and sit and surf to your heart's delight.
> Paula


I wasn't able to connect in Times Square...but anyway, it's hot there! The Hilton is much more comfortable, and with my MiFi, very affordable...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Mike for letting us know about this!


You're welcome. I'm glad that someone else found the info useful.

I've been gallivanting around central Texas with mine for the last week. I've yet to hit a dead spot that wasn't way down in a gulch or the like.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In the hotel, here in the concrete & steel jungle, last night it had a hard time delivering a signal, it kept stalling.  But everywhere else, including on Amtrak, it's been fine.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In the hotel, here in the concrete & steel jungle, last night it had a hard time delivering a signal, it kept stalling. But everywhere else, including on Amtrak, it's been fine.
> 
> Betsy


Should I be DVRing any shows to catch you in the crowd


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  No, though we may try to go down and watch GMA filming tomorrow morning!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've discovered that my iPad chargers I have for the car won't charge the MiFi card. I had to get a MiFi 2200-specific charger to enable charging from the car power.

This one works:



It's both a car and home charger.

Mike


----------



## Monermaje (Aug 3, 2010)

Best idea is to use the USB modem on one of the laptops, and then to connect the two laptops together using a adhoc wireless network. You can then use Internet Connection Sharing under Windows to allow the 2nd laptop to use the 1st's Internet Connection.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Monermaje said:


> Best idea is to use the USB modem on one of the laptops, and then to connect the two laptops together using a adhoc wireless network. You can then use Internet Connection Sharing under Windows to allow the 2nd laptop to use the 1st's Internet Connection.


I'm not following that at all. How does that help a WiFi iPad get connected to 3G wireless services?  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I've discovered that my iPad chargers I have for the car won't charge the MiFi card. I had to get a MiFi 2200-specific charger to enable charging from the car power.
> 
> This one works:
> 
> ...


Mike--
This one works with the Virgin MiFi card? I've decided I need a car charger, too....

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike--
> This one works with the Virgin MiFi card? I've decided I need a car charger, too....
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that one works. I've been using it for three months or so.

Mike


----------

